# Hello, New guy



## benjaminlately (Dec 29, 2014)

Just making my first post. 

I expect I will be dropping by from time to time. 

I always have a cat or two. The current one has an attitude unlike any I have had before. He is still young so I expect he will slowly calm down as time goes on.

I will likely be sharing a little project I'm about to start in the next few days. I will be ventilating his litter box with a PC fan and other house hold items. I expect the entire litter box project to cost around $50-70 which is less than half what a commercial ventilated box costs.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Benjamin! 
Sounds like an interesting project! 
How about some pictures of your kitty!
Sharon


----------



## benjaminlately (Dec 29, 2014)

Pre Project Inspection









Working









Approval


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! What's your boy's name?


----------



## benjaminlately (Dec 29, 2014)

Eddie (I didn't Name him)

Pre-modification inspection and completed project.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! That's very creative! 
And Eddie looks like a proper inspector! He's a good looking boy!


----------



## benjaminlately (Dec 29, 2014)

Weird. I thought that original post with the photos just didn't go through. It took a day to show up. Must have been part of the approval process?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Benjamin, 
If you're on a Home PC or lap top going through to the cat forum on the full site, you need to hit 'F5' to refresh settings!
On the mobile phone app, there's a different icon to use to refresh!
That initially throws a lot of people for a loop! They wonder why they can't post, or start a thread of their own! So you're not the Lone Ranger!
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, Eddie's adorable! What a sweet face. He sort of looks like he's saying "oh no, what are you planning to do to my box?" Love the pic of just his tail sticking out of the box too.  Glad to see your project seems to be working well and that it has Eddie's approval! He must be a pretty mellow cat - my Celia would be completely freaked out by a change to her litterbox.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

That's an awesome pet project!  I have some old fans left over from when I used to build custom PC's (wish I had that kind of time/money these days  college sucks sometimes) ... maybe I'll give it a go sometime!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

What a good looking fellow. 
Glad your upgraded litter box met his approval.


----------



## benjaminlately (Dec 29, 2014)

spirite said:


> He must be a pretty mellow cat - my Celia would be completely freaked out by a change to her litterbox.


He is only mellow about certain things. He thinks he is a tiny destructive ninja. (Not a well trained ninja) We should have named him naruto (a small orange ninja that does whatever he feels like.)
*
What makes him mellow:*
He is currently about 7 months old. 

When he was a few days old he fell through a hole in the roof of my fiance's house. He ended up in a wall which required cutting to get him out. He briefly lived in a house that had 5 young children running around. When I learned of his living conditions I decided he would be better off at our place because our house is a lot more stable. 

Soon after he arrived at my house the other kittens on the roof fell in the same hole. In total there were 4 others which were given to local farmers (they were all bottle feed and all but one survived) The mother cat was 100% feral and impossible to approach. Apparently, she wasn't smart enough to move the rest of the litter after one Eddie fell in the hole. 

We bottle fed him and expected him to die a couple of times. All of his hair fell out. After many trips the vet and after a serious fight with with ear mites that infected him and my dog he became a functional kitten. The ear mite deal lasted a couple of months for both of them and required several treatments. 

His time living in the house of children made him 100% immune to loud noise and normal cat torment. He has a fear factor of zero and is difficult to scare or discipline. 

However, I as write this he is calmly sleeping at my feet, but it won't be long until he is attempting to remove every decoration from the Christmas tree.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!! So looks can be deceiving...

But OMG momma cat her her babies up on the roof of a house?!  

He's a survivor, that's for sure, if he lived through falling through a hole when he was that young, being in a house with 5 children, and having a massive ear mite infection! I'm not sure, actually, that being with 5 children isn't the worst of the three.  

He must be enjoying having a choice between being mellow when he wants to be and being a furry little ball of destruction.


----------



## benjaminlately (Dec 29, 2014)

*How To Make a Vented Litter Box*

My Little project.

It doesn't look like this forum is setup to embed videos, but here is the link. 
- Quick warning: There are a couple loud parts when I'm cutting things. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl34D0SW0x8

If you have any question please feel free to ask.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, that's an impressive tutorial! I love it when cat owners have DIY projects and post them here, it's so neat to see! :thumb

I'm also impressed your kitten isn't interested in messing with the cord there that's strung in the bathroom. My G loves chewing on cords, from thin ones to more conventional ones like for lamps and hairdryers. Had to resort to applying a taste deterrent! :dis

Welcome to the CF, btw!


----------



## benjaminlately (Dec 29, 2014)

For some reason he hasn't shown much interest in the cords. He seems to like to impress me by chewing on things I'm actively telling him not to chew on. The plastic covers over the windows are the current favorite.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aha. At his age, he's teething. If you provide him some toys to chew on, your stuff should get a break from his pointy little teeth.  I still have stuff with pointy tooth marks from my first cat, 15 years ago.


----------



## benjaminlately (Dec 29, 2014)

I think he has all of his adult teeth now. A couple of months ago he bit me and lost a tooth. After that I noticed his teeth swapped out fairly quickly.


----------

